# Krebsscheren weg



## unicorn (16. Juni 2009)

ich habe letztes Jahr im Juli Krebsscheren bekommen, die leider nicht wieder aufgetaucht sind.
Ich dachte, die sind winterhart?

Schade - denn ich bekomme hier in den Läden keine mehr :?


----------



## cpt.nemo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Komisch,
bei mir wuchern die wie das reinste Unkraut.
Hab vor kurzem erst wieder dezimiert, sonst wächst mir noch der ganze Teich zu.
Grüße, Brigitte


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Servus Manuela

Ich hatte bei mir im Ex-Schwimmteich auch Krebsscheren ....

  

..... im Jahr darauf waren sie weg .

Habs gar nimmer probiert, denn Krebsscheren wollen kein hartes Wasser ....

Hier einige Erfahrungen 

und hier
und hier


----------



## Franzel5 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Ich habe bei mir letztes Jahr auch Krebsscheren eingesetzt. Sie haben auch Blüten und Ableger gebildet und sind im Winter auch abgesunken. Ich kann jetzt auch noch einge am Boden erkennen.

Wann kommen die eigentlich hoch? Als ich jetzt einmal Algen rausholte stellt ich fest, das die Krebsscheren anscheinen am Grund verwurzelt sind. Gehen die Wurzeln dann zurück wenn die __ Krebsschere hochkommt?


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

danke Helmut!

hier im Haus haben wir kalkhaltiges Wasser. Im Garten kommt allerdings aus einer Quelle - ist das dann genauso?

Da muß ich mal ne Probe in Zooladen bringen zum messen :-(

Schade - ich hätte so gerne Krebsscheren!


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

ich hatte das voriges jahr auch, __ krebsschere eingesetzt und bald darauf war sie verschwunden. aber ich habe kein hartes wasser, im gegenteil. mein wasser ist ganz weich. heuer habe ich mir von einer forumskollegin eine krebsschere schicken lassen, die schaut viel stabiler aus als die vom vorjahr, ist auch schon im boden verwachsen. ich hoffe, dass diese nächstes jahr auch wieder da ist.


----------



## superfee03 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

hallöchen,:smoki
  auch ich hatte schon 3 x etliche Krebsscheren,
  aber immer eingegangen. Ich war immer davon überzeugt :crazydas
  meine Kois sie gefressen hatten??:evil 

 Gruß superfee03


----------



## wmt (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Ich habe sehr vilele Krebscheren, die alle recht gesund ausehen, wenn ich einmal beim Reinigen der Pumpe mal welch hoch ziehe. Sie haben ca 50 cm lange Wurzeln, die mis in den Bodenschlamm hineinreichen. 

Wenn ich welche nach oben Zihe, schwimmen sie meist für zwei Tage an der Oberfläche und sinken dann wieder ab. Aufsteigen tun sie im Allgmeinen nicht. Über den Krebsscheren ist das Wasser absolut klar, sie bekommen also genügend Licht. Mittlerweile dürfte mein Wasser allerdings auch überwiegend aus Regenwasser bestehen, seit 9 Monaten wurde nichts merh aus der Leitung nachgefüllt. Hamburg hat ein ziemlich weiches Leitungswasser.


----------



## berghexe (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Manuela
das tut mirleid dass deine Scheren nicht wiedergekommen ist. Meine hat ab Spätsommer Knospen genacht und diese als es kalt wurde abgeschmissen. von ca 8 Knospen haben 3 über den Winter geschafft und ich konnte sehen wie sie sich ab April öffneten.


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

hallo Sabine,
ja mir auch - war so lieb von Dir!

ich starte einen letzten Versuch und gebs dann auf.


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Manuela

nicht aufgeben, irgendwann funzt es.
Probiers mal mit 3-4 Stück und versenk die nebeneinander.
So hat s bei mir geklappt - nach jahrelangen Versuchen mit immer nur einer Schere.
Meine sind immo kräftig am Blühen.
Gestern abend habe ich 12 Blüten gezählt.


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

hallo Eugen,

das freut mich für Dich 

und endlich mal jemand, der mir Mut macht


----------



## HaMaKi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Manuela,

ich hatte meine diesen Mai von Nicole hier aus dem Forum erhalten (4 Stck.) und hatte schon beim Einsetzen Bedenken, dass sie gleich abtauchen und/oder sich auflösen...
Nachdem sie zunächst in Horde durch den Teich trieben, hat sich letztlich jeder der 4 einen eigenen Platz gesucht (jeweils im Flachwasser-Bereich), schwimmen weiterhin oben und sehen fit aus. Kann Eugen also nur zustimmen; vielleicht einfach mal mit mehreren Krebsscheren versuchen. Ich drücke Dir den grünen :gdaumen

Gruß Marita


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Werde mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Bei mir wachsen die Krebsscheren auch nach wie vor wie Unkraut. Mich wundert es, dass sie überhaupt noch Platz finden. Im Frühjahr hatte ich ja schon mal welche an Forenmitglieder abgegeben, aber es waren wohl noch nicht genug. Es sind die nächsten Ableger zu sehen. Und Blüten kann ich schon nicht mehr zählen. Mir sind bisher noch keine eingegangen, es sei denn ich werfe sie den Koi und __ Graskarpfen zum Fraß vor, denn die haben sie zum Fressen gern. Wer also diese Fische im Teich hat muss sich nicht wundern wenn sie verschwinden. Zum Wasser muss ich sagen, dass es bei mir relativ weich ist. Vielleicht mögen sie das besonders.

Also nicht den Mut verlieren und noch mal versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

So nun war ich vorhin noch mal schnell draußen und habe Foddos gemacht von meinen Krebsscheren. Heute haben sie aber nicht mehr so schön geblüht.

Zur Zeit liefern sie sich einen erbitterten Kampf mit der Seerose. Jede von ihnen will das letzte Fleckchen offenes Wasser erobern. Wenn da überhaupt noch was ist. 

Aber seht selbst.


----------



## Platsch2008 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Nicole,
wow - deine Krebsscheren sind ja hervorragend! So habe ich mir das auch mal erhofft. Bei mir sind rund 10 Krebsscheren vorhanden, die sich im letzten Jahr noch auf diese Zahl vermehrt hatten. Sie haben maximal einen Durchmesser von 20cm sind allesamt unschön braun und liegen in der Flachwasserzone in ca. 30cm Tiefe herum - nichts tut sich 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Teicher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo Eugen,  Meine Krebsscheren wachsen gut aber die blühen noch nicht. Die sind alle noch tief unten. Die meisten sind angewachsen am boden.  Wie können die hoch kommen?  
Sonst gedeit alles. Oh, die meisten Krebs scheren sind so wie so unter die Seerosen, die können schwer do vorbei kommen.
                                         Na ja jedenfalls grü? Gott, Jimmy


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hallo

ich will´s gern noch mal erwähnen
wenn die Bedingungen nicht passen 
geht es eben nicht !

Wasser zu hart  - wird´s nix
"übermütige" Fische - wird´s nix
Algenprobleme -wird´s nix
flache Teiche , vollsonig  -wird´s nix
einzelne Pflanzen -wird´s nix
Wasserwerte instabil oder Teich neu - wird´s nix


isebenso           gibt ja noch mehr Pflanzen  
mMn.  


  

mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/969/?q=Krebsscheren
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19195/?q=mimosen


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

so, nachdem mir eine ganz liebe Forumfreundin heute Krebsscheren geschickt hat, starte ich einen letzten Versuch.

Allerdings wollen 2 von ihnen nicht gerade bleiben - sie legen sich immer wieder auf die Seite.

Ist das normal und sie erholen sich noch oder bleiben sie so?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

Hi Manuela,

das haben meine auch gemacht (Hab ich auf dem TT bekommen). Jetzt haben sie sich aber aufgerichtet. Zwei sind abgesunken, die dritte plüüüüüüüüht!

Danke Eugen


----------



## laolamia (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Krebsscheren weg*

hallo!

ich habs 3 jahre lang versucht, jetzt haben sie "fuss" gefasst 
die ersten jahre sind sie regelrecht zerfallen.
die erste lieferung hatte ich aus dem baumarkt, die waren nach 5 tagen hin 
die letzten hab ich in potsdam beim staudengaertner foerster gekauft.

gruss lao


----------

